

Why I oppose Go for Web Application Development - dhruvbhatia
http://gregorytomlinson.com/post/50ee19f7636a9808b5000000

======
eudoxus
You do know how fast Go compiles don't you. I failed to see any difference in
running python or javascript as interpreted languages, and running go code
with the go run tool. Actually I do notice a difference, its faster.

I can understand the preference for not having things strongly typed for web
apps, but all it really suggests to me is poorly organized code (hence the
need for coffescript, and typescript), and poorly performing code.

Lastly you comment that Go is lacking in frameworks and documentation is
rather amusing. the Go website has an imense amount documentation. And there
is a number of amazing frameworks on top of Go (Revel is quite amazing to
use). All of which have templating, modules, etc...

Sounds like you havent experienced all that Go can offer, and disposed it on
face values.

~~~
frou_dh
> I failed to see any difference in running python or javascript as
> interpreted languages, and running go code with the go run tool.

These errors hobble Go for exploring and prototyping:

    
    
        x.go:n: imported and not used: ...
        x.go:n: ... declared and not used

~~~
eudoxus
In the short run, I have found these annoying when just trying to write some
quick stuff.

But the tradeoff is acceptable, it guarantees better organized code, and
blazing fast compile speeds.

You win some you lose some

------
hpaavola
"It looks like go isn't going away anytime soon, and could possibly even
replace C"

No language with GC can replace C.

------
frou_dh
Surely the string-slinging nature of the web can be isolated from the rest of
the backend, where stronger typing can shine.

